# GLFF (AKA Great Lakes Fright Fest) June 4-6 2010 Petersburg, MI



## shadowopal

Can't believe it hasn't been posted yet. But, this is one of the great gatherings. It's held in Totem Pole Campground. There's a big haunted house in the center of the park that's open Saturday night and is put on by various attendees. Each volunteer group takes a room. So, you get a wide variety of styles and technologies. Everything from startle scares to creepy ambiance. And everything from super duper cheap to expensive. It's a terrific mix. And price of admission is only a donation of canned food for the local food pantry.

Krazy Karen and her husband and crew do a fabulous job of putting this together, getting everyone fed and arranging some great seminars to keep everyone going during the day. At night, the attendees have their campsites decorated and touring the camp is a fun creepy romp.

I could go on and on about it. But, the website has more info and you'd rather get registered right?

http://greatlakesfrightfest.com/index.html


----------



## shadowopal

List of events

Not in any particular order – times to be announced soon!

2010 GLFF Class Schedule - CLASSES /DEMOS

Acrylic Hard Coat – Jeff Willaert

Close Circuit TV Camera - Jeff Willaert

Home Haunt Insurance – PENDING

Home Haunt Safety – PENDING

Skull-topped Stanchions (for post & chain fence) – Bob Vailliencourt

Resin Casting - Bob Vailliencourt

Prop Building on a Budget – Sysyster & Ubel

Projective Illusions (Video Projection) – Jim Wieme

Zombie Crawler – Remote control (by Bourno) – Toby Wrolson

Chef Jon Elias – PENDING

You too can make a flame thrower – Jason (aka Bacon) PENDING

Cheap & Easy Giant Spider Illusion – Virginia Henry

FCG (Flying Crank Ghost) – Randy Goddard

Papier Mache Pumpkin Demonstration – Scott Stoll

Corpsification demo (a day long, off and on) - Robert Beech (PENDING)

Kitty Litter Chiller – Randy Goddard

Faux Wood on Foam – Stacey Ashley & Mary McKeon

Decomposing Toxic Waste Zombie Makeup Demo – Goldie Woodhead

MAKE N TAKES / SPECIAL ADDITIONAL CLASSES

Photographing your Haunt (one on one with your camera) – Brandon Tucker
****Limited class amount – bring your camera and manual, if you have it.

Grave Peeker (aka Head Popper by Jeff Baird & Dave the Dead) – Jim Wieme
***AMOUNT TO BE ANNOUNCED – AND MUST PRE-REGISTER

Fun with Foam (two part hard foam) – Toby Wrolson & Sean Overton ***
**** $5.25 & AND MUST PRE-REGISTER

Tombstone Build / Using a special 10th Anniversary Stencil – Bryan Larsen &
Robert Beech *** MIMINAL EXPENCE MAY APPLY

Thriller Dance Routine – Sandy Belshause and Chris Sutton


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Wow, lots of great demos and classes. I hear the papier mache demo will rock  Look forward to seeing many friends and familiar faces this year and I'm really looking forward to Jeff's acrylic hard coat demonstration. See ya at GLFF!


----------



## shadowopal

Yeah...the Stolloween guy does a pretty good job with his stuff. Can't wait to see what he shows off this time.


----------



## The-Haunter

Just confirmed my campsite.....#16 stop by for a frosty beverage. Can't wait look for the big red van...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Looking forward to chatting with everyone...and I still seem to miss folks (how is that possible?) then again I do get to talking...to everyone.

I sure hope I get it together to have demos ready and the facade done...times a ticking and the stress is building.


----------



## The-Haunter

If you need help come find me ..... Look for the hippy


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LOL...I was the hippy a couple of years ago...had to cut the hair off, just couldn't handle it like I used to.
Help that weekend or possibly this weekend?


The-Haunter said:


> If you need help come find me ..... Look for the hippy


----------



## The-Haunter

That weekend for sure..... No luck this weekend I have 5 dj events I'm cordinating this weekend....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'll take you up on it.
I have Bob that will be helping as well.
If my wife goes into labor during that week I will be AOL and will need all I can get with the new facade and portable haunt.


----------



## The-Haunter

Its a deal..... I owe you anyways you introduced me to this forum a few years ago at glff


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LOL...oh man I'm sorry for that!


The-Haunter said:


> Its a deal..... I owe you anyways you introduced me to this forum a few years ago at glff


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I have a rain day, can't work in the rain sooooo...I'm heading out to the warehouse a will be working on the facade.
I'll take some pics of progress and hope I get most of the carving done today!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

made some progress yesterday....if things keep going well I should be able to get the coating on it and start painting this weekend!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Tater gave me a hand yesterday. We were able to get the hard coat and texture on the bottom 8 ft (I have another 8ft to do).
I'm going back today to try and finish this part...really need to have this done.
Still don't have a sitter for this week, which I need so I can get this painted and get those cameras done.
So, this means if I don't get it done this week, times up.

The pressure is building.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I see tater wasn't able to post any pictures...I'll try in a bit after, shower and food.
Was able to get another 8 hours or so on it today...I'm at 60% liking it, which is an upgrade of 35% to 40% yesterday.


----------



## DarkLore

I was raised in Michigan. Camping, haunting, and drinking by the campfire....I'm jealous as Hell.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Here is where we started:
This is the bottom 12 foot


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Here is the second stepm ,bottom 8 foot carved:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

This is the top 8 foot carved:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Here is the bottom with coating:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Here is the middle 4 foot with coating, did carve the shutters yesterday too:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

and was able to get the doors carved yesterday too:


----------



## Tater1970

those lookawsome Jeff good work


----------



## Bone Dancer

Wow Jeff that looks great. Sooooo can you come up and do my house?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

here's the top 8 foot, base coat with the first coat:


----------



## The-Haunter

Damn..... Nuff said


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

What do you think of the color of the shutters?


----------



## Tater1970

they look great Jeff get ahold of me later if you need help


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

ok, an all day event on this..not done but real close.
Here is the bottom 12 ft:









Sorry for the low light, I'm back in the corner again.


----------



## The Watcher

Jeff that looks great. I sure wish someone would do a camping haunt in July. School is out so my wife is free, and I never have any work in July. I would love to do camping haunt. We were talking the other day how it seems most of the stuff is in spring.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

*June 4-6, you would have fun!!
*


----------



## The Watcher

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> *June 4-6, you would have fun!!
> *


Thanks Jeff, I had Just found the date, clearing my history. You know I would love to be there. I could bring up my old guitar and play during the day some. But Mama is still driving the school bus then. I know they ain't going to let her off again. But I am sure you guys are going to have a blast.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That would be great, loved hearing you play at Ironstock last year!!


----------



## The-Haunter

Come down late fri stay Saturday....... Tempt tempt..... I got room on my campsite


----------



## Tater1970

you do need to come if you do look me up site #18 and Jeff lookin great its comin together


----------



## The Watcher

I really wish I could. If it would have been the following weekend. Our school would be out. But maybe next year.


----------



## KkrazyKkaren

*Great Lakes FrightFest Special Announcements*

Great Lakes FrightFest ( www.GreatLakesFrightFest.com ) Special Announcements

June 4, 5, & 6th, 2010 in Petersburg, Michigan

Come join our big 10th Anniversary celebration!!!!

Must Register at: http://greatlakesfrightfest.com/register/index.php
** This is a full Family Event**

Highlights:

19 Spooktacular Classes including Make n Takes (most are free or minimal charges) and a Children's program with free crafts and activities.

Brand New - Haunters Against Hunger haunted house - Facade' built and designed by Jeff Willaert (aka Frighteners Entertainment) and Dave from Gag Studios.

6 (twisted) midway CarnEvil games. Built & designed by Thirsy & Kity from Defrightful Industries. 100% of the proceeds go back to the two charities.

Dunk a "Witch" Dunk tank (weather permitting) sponsored by Rick George.
You choose from one of the "W"itch* Sisters to be dunked! 100% of the proceeds go
back to the two charities. (Rumor has it; a couple of husbands have been saving for a
while for this event).

Special Appearances / Announcements:

We are excited to announce we will have a special appearance of the recreation of 
"Grandpa Munster's Drag-u-la" dragster! Rucker Posey's Drag-u-la has been featured in Hot Rod Magazine, on the Discovery Channel and in many other forms of the media! 
Drag-u-la has been personally autographed by Pat Priest (Marilyn Munster).
Rucker has also built a recreation of the Munster's coach. We are thrilled Rucker (from Virginia) will be here to help us celebrate GLFF's 10th Anniversary!!! 
http://www.greatlakesfrightfest.com/special_appearances.html

We are equally excited to announce a couple of performing artist from The Detroit Fire Guild will entertain us with FIRE!!!! We will be entertained by fire twirlers, flaming devil sticks and more! http://www.detroitfireguild.com/pics.html

The lead pyrotech from Detroit's own Theatre Bizarre will shoot off 20 ft flame throwers, besides teaching a class on how to build them and the safety precautions of working with them.

Here is your chance to join a class and "Finally" learn to do the Thriller Dance steps! Don't go on the next Zombie Crawls without it!

A special movie trailer premier from Midnight Syndicates, The Dark Matter - will be shown. Movie to be released in the theaters July 30th!

Purchase Froggy Fog juice (Freezing & Swamp) by the gallon and save in shipping!

Also offered a one night only Haunters Against Hunger haunted house & Children's haunted house with the admission fee of a can good. Support the local Food Bank and the Humane Society. Bring non perishable food items (human and/or pet). Better yet - bring a case!

Nice donated items for Raffle with 100% of the proceeds going back to our charities!

On display this year, travel trailers and popups &#8230;. ready to upgrade from a tent??? These
are the people to talk too. Westland Camping (.com) can also provide lease trailers.

As the campground is filling, GLFF attendees are asked to "Piggy Back" (share) camp sites (Maximum 8 people per site) All "sharing" arrangements must be arranged by the attendee either through the GLFF message board or other means. After sharing arrangements have been agreed upon between attendees, the arrangements MUST be verified and called in to Totem Pole Park. There will be an additional charge for the second group of campers per site. If sharing a site is not possible, there are other choices: Two other campgrounds within a 5 minute drive. Numerous hotels in Dundee, 
a 10 minute drive. Or just come for the day(s) - there is a $3.50 Day Pass fee.

The web site is being updated daily! Please check back often - along with checking the message boards for additional information.

Please register!!!!!!! We need a head count. Since meals are provided, don't forget to make your contributions, even if you are just coming for the day. AND DON'T FORGET your can goods! This year our goal is to knock the socks off the charities!!!!

There is sooo much more going on, campsite judging contest, hearse parade and outdoor movies, with more special announcements to come soon! Watch for our updates!

Remember to Support the Vendors who support Great Lakes FrightFest!

Our 10th Anniversary Celebration is going to be an event to remember!

We are looking forward to celebrating this time with you and 500 of our closest friends! 

Your hosts,
KkrazyKkaren and KK's Keeper
www.GreatLakesFrightFest.com


----------



## kprimm

I would love to attend this event and i am close to the area also but why does it have to fall on the very weekend of midwest haunters convention? Darn it now i will have to miss it this year as well.


----------



## The-Haunter

Only 7 more days..... Yee haa


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

finally made it out yesterday, we managed to get up the facade (thanks for all the help everyone) and I didn't take a picture of it.
Hope we get a few to post a picture after the event!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Just found out they had a tornado hit about 10 miles away(Dundee) early this morning (around 3am).
Canopies were lost, the facade came down...everyone is ok.
Their power came on about 5 minutes before I had called the camp ground.
I'm going out around Joe's nap time.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

just found out that the "new" facade held tight...she withstood approx 60 mile winds!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the old facade came down and took out a few headstones.

Guess I didn't "over do it" with the construction!!!


----------



## The-Haunter

Got back yesterday..... Was awesome great time had by all. The new facade was increadible as well as damn strong. If you haven't been plan to go next year...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Here are a few shots of the storm aftermath:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment




----------



## Frighteners Entertainment




----------



## Frighteners Entertainment




----------



## Frighteners Entertainment




----------



## Spooky1

Holy crap! You did have some high winds there. I hope no one got hurt.


----------



## The Watcher

Yeah I had did a search of air lines. I was thinking about flying up and renting a car. So I knew those storms were up your way. So I was hoping they would go around you folks. I Guess that tent frame will be come some prop bases?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

All I can say is WoW!!!
Went down to Petersburg to pick up a pallet of fog fluid....the west side of Dundee was wiped out. From the pictures that were taken you wouldn't have know it was so bad.
Totem Pole Camp grounds were very very lucky.


----------

